# New Wilderness Lodge DVC Pool & Restaurant



## DVC Mike (Nov 24, 2016)

Concept art for the new Boulder Ridge Cove pool and Geyser Point Bar & Grill, as well as construction photos and a video, are available *HERE*.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 26, 2016)

Looks nice.  Have you heard any news on a timeline?

Thanks for the info, Mike.


----------



## DVC Mike (Nov 26, 2016)

littlestar said:


> Looks nice.  Have you heard any news on a timeline?
> 
> Thanks for the info, Mike.



Summer 2017 for the new pool.


----------



## littlestar (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks.  Hopefully there will be an announcement soon on sales and point charts for the main lodge - I would love to take a sneak peek at those!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## icydog (Jan 23, 2017)

AnnaS said:


> Thanks Mike!


Im thinking these new villas will be positioned below VGF and DPV but in par with BLT as far as cost per point.


----------



## dundey (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks!  Will be there in Sept for Food & Wine, can't wait!


----------



## Culli (Feb 21, 2017)

Will this be "locked off" similar to BLT or is open to everyone at Wilderness Lodge?  One of the drawbacks to the Wilderness is the main pool is way too small for the amount of people that use it...or at least the couple trips we went it was crazy busy.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 30, 2018)

Are guests at Boulder Ridge allowed access to the pool at Copper Creek?


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 30, 2018)

hudshut said:


> Are guests at Boulder Ridge allowed access to the pool at Copper Creek?


This thread is a year and a half old. But to answer your question, yes, guests staying in the various sections, BRV, CCV&C, and the WL hotel rooms and suites, all have access to both pool areas at WL.


----------

